# UberRUSH debuts in NYC



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ubers newest service UberRUSH hits the streets of New York City.

Read about it on Tech Crunch!

http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/07/uberrush/

Talk about it here!


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Biking! Pretty soon I betya Uber be getting in on the long distance game too. See them buying any trains, planes, or ships yet?!


----------



## leelee (Apr 9, 2014)

haha imagine! well at the pay rate that some pilots get, I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find some eager pilots willing to do anything just so they can fly.


----------



## dana (Apr 10, 2014)

I just opened my Uber ap and saw that they are offering UberCHOPPER. Helicopter rides to and from Coachella plus SUV escort. Starts tomorrow (Thursday). Wonder how much it will cost! How do I upgrade from uberX driver to uberCHOPPER??!


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Crikey, he-lo-coptas! Why didn't I think of that....


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

It would be great to hear from someone who is involved in providing these uberOTHER services. uberCHOPPER, uberRUSH, xmas tree, etc etc.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

In Sydney just before Christmas UBER asked me to carry 6 singers around and respond to "UBER Caroller" requests. ( I also operate two Mercedes Viano people-movers). I was keen until they told me what they wanted to pay me. I had to decline.

UBER has had a promotion here with boats - which is perfect for our Harbour City. Flowers and chocolates on Valentines day. We've got a real cool stretched 1936 Cadillac that moves up to 6 people for only a dollar more per KM than my "Black" modern 4 seater. UBER delivered ICE CREAM and also ran Pedicabs.

I still think UBER undervalue the mobile workforce that they command. I'm sure individuals wouldn't mind up-skilling and be on call for other tasks.

UBER "Eyes" - call a UBER with a security accredited driver to attend a location, observe and report back to client or police if required.

UBER "Musos" for parties that are dying that need kick-start. (One for you Guitar junkie)
UBER "Comedians" same requirements or just a special "gag" trip that is organised by someone for a friend (one for UBER Comic)
UBER "Techos" - this may be a Sydney thing, but it's very hard to get someone to help out with a PC meltdown after hours.
UBER "Sitters" - very carefully screened and trained folk who can babysit at a moments notice when disaster strikes and parents need an extra hand
UBER " bar-staff" - the bar or club has 50% of their staff ring in sick and they've got crowds coming in

The list goes on and on

What does it matter to UBER how gets its 20%? Charge market rates, tap into their client base and become a REAL problem solvers for people facing disasters.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> In Sydney just before Christmas UBER asked me to carry 6 singers around and respond to "UBER Caroller" requests. ( I also operate two Mercedes Viano people-movers). I was keen until they told me what they wanted to pay me. I had to decline.
> 
> UBER has had a promotion here with boats - which is perfect for our Harbour City. Flowers and chocolates on Valentines day. We've got a real cool stretched 1936 Cadillac that moves up to 6 people for only a dollar more per KM than my "Black" modern 4 seater. UBER delivered ICE CREAM and also ran Pedicabs.
> 
> ...


It's called a temp agency


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> In Sydney just before Christmas UBER asked me to carry 6 singers around and respond to "UBER Caroller" requests. ( I also operate two Mercedes Viano people-movers). I was keen until they told me what they wanted to pay me. I had to decline.
> 
> UBER has had a promotion here with boats - which is perfect for our Harbour City. Flowers and chocolates on Valentines day. We've got a real cool stretched 1936 Cadillac that moves up to 6 people for only a dollar more per KM than my "Black" modern 4 seater. UBER delivered ICE CREAM and also ran Pedicabs.
> 
> ...


I know that's why they named this site Uber*People*. Although Drivers are the primary workforce right now it's obvious that this is a global corporation that is expanding faster then most. The potential is unlimited. How cool it would be to hear from an UBERChopper pilot or someone else in the business besides drivers who have an opinion. Even someone from the office. We are all in this together on one level or another and transparency is the best bet for the future.

Love some of those concepts Sydney. It's apparent that everything is going to be available via one click soon enough...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> It's called a temp agency


And what do the most successful Temp Agencies have ? A multi-skilled, mobile workforce to respond to demands.

Business's in Australia are trying new and clever ways to avoid employing full-time staff. When you have 15 year olds serving tables starting at $15.00 p/hr and be paid 2.5 times that on Public holidays, 2 times on Sundays as well as 12% Superannuation, 17% holiday leave loading (yes wage earners get paid MORE when on Hols!) + numerous other benefits the cost of employing someone is prohibitive.

If a woman works for 6 months for a company then falls pregnant, she is then entitled to 20 weeks full pay - that would break my small business so I need to have contractors.

If I was cruising the streets in my UBER Black and hit that regular quiet patch on Fridays and Saturdays when everyone is at the Restuarant or show and got an offer to wait tables for a decent return + tips I'd do it for a few hours! Restaurants have this mad rush when we get quiet - sorta fits with UBER always asserting that they are NOT a Transport company.

Don't ya think Wyatt?


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> ,
> 
> If I was cruising the streets in my UBER Black and hit that regular quiet patch on Fridays and Saturdays when everyone is at the Restuarant or show and got an offer to wait tables for a decent return + tips I'd do it for a few hours! Restaurants have this mad rush when we get quiet - sorta fits with UBER always asserting that they are NOT a Transport company.


I like the idea of a variety of work options. Of course I think we should have to qualify a little more then a photo of my hairdo and a serving tray to be waiting on folks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I know that's why they named this site Uber*People*. Although Drivers are the primary workforce right now it's obvious that this is a global corporation that is expanding faster then most. The potential is unlimited. How cool it would be to hear from an UBERChopper pilot or someone else in the business besides drivers who have an opinion. Even someone from the office. We are all in this together on one level or another and transparency is the best bet for the future.
> 
> Love some of those concepts Sydney. It's apparent that everything is going to be available via one click soon enough...


I have a private client who owned a struggling transport company. He hired this fantastic new National Manager who quickly moved them out of the just "Transport" business, up skilled his drivers to manage the delivery, fitting and commissioning of appliances, office machines, server and communication boards at telephone & data exchanges and they are doing much much better than their competitors.

You gotta evolve or go the way of the Dinosaur. !


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Larry B said:


> I like the idea of a variety of work options. Of course I think we should have to qualify a little more then a photo of my hairdo and a serving tray to be waiting on folks.


Yep, it would get me out of the drivers seat, make life a little less predictable and fun.

That trucking company fronted its drivers and told them that they have to change to survive. The company paid for their training (I don't expect UBER to do this) and 2 years on they are in great shape with new National supply and Commission contracts


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like your babysitter idea is 3 weeks late Sydney 

http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2014/04/22/urbansitter-an-uber-convenient-babysitters-club/


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Looks like your babysitter idea is 3 weeks late Sydney
> 
> http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2014/04/22/urbansitter-an-uber-convenient-babysitters-club/


How about that! Another App another problem sort of solved. UBER needs to stop thinking like a Transportation company.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I saw this article with a radio shack ad from 1991 where the front page had all kinds of items - phone, clock, stereo, camera, video camera, computer. All this merchandise. All that the phone does now.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-cichon/radio-shack-ad_b_4612973.html


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Consolidation. Wild to think about it in that perspective.


----------

